# My $5 case mod



## HossHuge (Nov 6, 2009)

Awhile back I sold my HD3870 to a friend of mine for some cash and some parts he had including a mid-size case.  The case I had at the time could not fit my Vantec Aeroflow FX120 cpu cooler and as my youngest son is starting to crawl around I didn't want to leave the side of that case open any longer.  The case had a clear plastic side screwed into the door but it didn't have any mounts for fans at all.  So after unsuccessfully trying to drill in to the plastic (it cracked right away), I got this idea.   












It worked quite well but because the front of the computer only has an 8' intake fan I felt it wasn't sucking enough air though.  So I removed three bay drives and mounted a 12' fan on the front.  I used a front mount fan bracket I had from rig 1 in my spec but you could easily use cable ties to do this as well.











And here is the result.  It dropped my temps about 3-4 degrees.  Not bad for about 5 or 6 bucks.


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice improvisation there! Looks good on the front too!


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 6, 2009)

cool, simple yet effective


----------



## F2K (Nov 6, 2009)

Not the best looking but it does the job 

Front is looking nice in the dark


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 7, 2009)

F2K said:


> Not the best looking but it does the job
> 
> Front is looking nice in the dark



Ya, I was going more function over form.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 7, 2009)

Did you use "plastic cardboard" for the mod? Looks like you should have some good airflow now. I was thinking that the side panel fans should be intake fans, but I guess since you have the 2 front fans it might be alright.


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 7, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> Did you use "plastic cardboard" for the mod? Looks like you should have some good airflow now. I was thinking that the side panel fans should be intake fans, but I guess since you have the 2 front fans it might be alright.



Yup, that's all I used.  I was worried it wouldn't support the fans but the grilles really do all the work.  And yes my air flow now is amazing.  If you don't already have a front fan on your case I highly recomend it. 4 cable ties and plastic cardboard and your done.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 10, 2009)

It looks good for the price you paid, maybe spray pain the side piece black?


----------



## wolf (Nov 10, 2009)

In Australia we call that Corflute, and I gotta say that's a genius implementation.

good work buddeh


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 10, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> It looks good for the price you paid, maybe spray pain the side piece black?



+1


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 10, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> It looks good for the price you paid, maybe spray pain the side piece black?



The blue piece was someting I had lying around when I first got the case.  Then when I decided to put the fan on the front, the store didn't have the same colour.  I might change it in the future but for now it's function over form.


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 10, 2009)

looks pretty good for $5


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 10, 2009)

look like a 25 buck mod. nice job!


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 10, 2009)

Noice!


----------



## douglatins (Nov 18, 2009)

xBruce88x said:


> looks pretty good for $5



I would say it is a dictionary definition of 5 bucks mod. Hehe


----------

